# Mafia Section Points and Prizes 2.0



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen, I am here to launch the new version of the points and prizes system!

*Points*​
*Hosting*

3 Points - Host any non-Turbo or non-Dethy style game. (*Cap*: 5 times per year)
1 Point - Co-Host any normal style game, or host any Turbo or Dethy style game. (*Cap*: 5 times per year)

*Participation*

1 Point - Actively participate in any style game within the Mafia section; being replaced or modkilled will void your participation (*Cap*: 10 times per year)
1 Point - Replace another player in a game; being replaced or modkilled will void your participation. (*Cap*: 5 times per year)

Note: You get 1 point if you play a game, and a second point if you also replaced someone during the game.

*Gameplay*

2 Points - Player(s) of the Game/MVP; hosts may choose up to 3 players (2 for turbos) to receive 2 points for their contributions to the game.

*Notice:* please use this thread to post your player lists, replacers and MVPs. This way we can keep all the point-related info in one place. And if you just played a game and the hosts haven't done that yet, feel free to tag them here.

*Prizes*​
*Prize Café*

The Prize System has been unified with the . That means you can use the points you gain here to purchase large avatars, sparkles and other classic NF prizes in there. Here is the current prize list, though more details can be seen in the  thread:



> _Pricing Menu_
> *1 Month
> Sparkles *- *5 Points
> Coloured Usertitle* - *3 Points
> ...



*Mafia Prizes*

Additionally, there are some prizes which are exclusive to the Mafia Section. Currently there are only 3, but more could be added as we come up with them in the future. You can buy these prizes with points from either the Mafia or the CC lists. However, *at least half the points spent on them must come from the Mafia section*.



> _*Name the Convo Title for a month*_ - 10 points - Subject to mod approval.
> _*Request a role in a game*_ - 20 points*
> _*Rename the Mafia Section for a month*_ -- 30 points - Subject to mod approval.
> 
> * Only one request may be made per game (first come first serve). Host is allowed to say no, but will gain *5 points* if they say yes. Can only be chosen for Open Setup, or if there is reason to believe the role will be in the game. Point score will only be updated after the game ends.



*Mafia Medals*

  - *Scumhunter* - 5 CC points
  - *Godfather* - 5 CC points
  - *Werewolf* - 5 CC points
 - *Non-Hostile Indie* - 5 CC points

*New addition*

  - *Mafia Host* - 5 CC Points


 - *Favorites MVP* - Win MVP in a Favorites Game
- *Player of the Year*- Won Mafia player of the Year


*Mafia MVP Medals*

In adittion to the regular medals that can be obtained from points, there are also the MVP Medals. You can obtain them for free, but only as long as you have 3 MVPs in your history as a player. This will count games from before 2019 (even though those don't award points), as long as you can link to the post that says you got that MVP. A list of total MVPs can be found in the post below.

     - Won MVP in Mafia 3 times (choose 1 color)

Special thanks to @Azeruth for designing most of the new system (it was almost finished when I joined the staff), as well as @Santi, @iwandesu, and @Majin Lu for participating in the discussion for it, and @WolfPrinceKouga for providing some feedback on the Mafia prizes.

Special thanks to @Karma for keeping track of all the player lists during the beginning of 2019.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2019)

*Current Points*​
This list will only count games that happened from 2019 onwards, as the previous ones went to the .

*TOTAL POINTS:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@~Mystic Serenade~ - 8
@∞GODSPEED∞ (The Quintessential Man) - 2
@A I Z E N - 4
@A Optimistic - 13
@Acno - 1
@AllenNoah - 1
@Alwaysmind - 16
@Arcuya - 1
@Aries - 24
@Artist - 1
@Atlantic Storm - 1
@Austin - 1
@Avito - 1
@Axon (Virus) - 1
@Babby - 1
@Baroxio - 1
@Blocky - 1
@Bolivian Alpaca - 1
@Bombs - 1
@Catamount - 2
@Chaos - 2
@charles101 - 4
@Chibason - 1
@Chloe - 1
@colours - 1
@Cooler - 29
@Crimson King - 1
@Cypher - 2
@DA hawk - 1
@Darth - 2
@Degaforce - 4
@Dei - 1
@DestinyDestroyer - 1
@DeVision - 6
@Didi - 21
@Divell - 1
@Dr. White - 15 **
@Dragomir - 15
@Dragon D. Luffy - 23
@dunya - 4
@Edward Nygma - 1
@Edward Teach - 2
@El Hit - 2
@Elistren - 22
@Emberguard - 2
@Everlong - 4
@Evil C.C. - 3
@Expo - 1
@Fang - 8
@Flame - 3
@Flower - 4
@GANDO - 3
@Gianfi - 1
@Gin - 2
@Giorno Giovanna - 2
@Gledinos (Gledania) - 1
@Go D. Usopp - 4
@God - 11
@God Of Shinobi (Uchiha Ojii-San) - 9 **
@GoldenHeart - 1
@hammer - 6
@Hayumi - 3
@Hero - 4
@Hidden - 3
@is a - 22
@iwandesu - 22
@Izaya X - 1
@Jeroen - 1
@Jibutters - 2
@Jinri - 7
@Joe Maya - 3
@John Wayne - 13
@JoJo - 1
@Juan - 17
@Karma - 18
@Katsuargi - 11
@kidloco - 1
@killthestory - 1
@Kira Yagami - 29
@Kisaitaparadise (RosèBlack) - 2
@Kitsune - 6
@Kobe - 8
@Krory - 3
@Kubisa - 1
@Kue - 3
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 18
@Kylo Ren - 4
@Kyte - 5
@Lady Hinata - 1
@Laix - 1 **
@Larcher - 1
@Lawrence777 - 4
@Leeroy Jenkins - 12
@Legend - 4
@Linkofone - 1
@Lord Genome - 22
@Lord Melkor - 18
@Lulu - 1
@Mabel Gleeful - 2
@Marvel - 1
@MasterBeast - 1
@Melodie - 22
@Mickey Mouse - 17
@Mieko - 1
@mina - 2
@Mitch - 1
@Mugen - 1
@Nana (Nanami) - 3
@Naomi Rose - 1
@Naruto - 1
@Nataly - 12 **
@Nevan - 7
@Nessos - 5
@nfcnorth - 16
@NO - 6
@NostalgiaFan - 1
@novaselinenever - 32
@NoYouCantChangeNamesOnNF (Mexikorn) - 3
@Oddjutsu - 21
@Okosan - 29
@On and On - 1
@Oreki - 4
@Owner Of A Lonely Heart - 4
@pedxi - 1
@pfft - 1
@Platinum - 17
@PocketGod - 3
@poutanko - 24
@Qinglong - 1
@Ratchet - 9
@Rej - 2
@RemChu - 18
@Ricochet - 1
@Rivayir - 1
@Ryan - 1
@Samael - 17
@San Juan Wolf - 1
@Sanguíne Symphony - 1
@Santi - 15
@Sassy - 1
@Sequester - 3
@Seraphoenix - 7
@shade0180 - 8
@Shark Skin - 1
@Shrike - 7
@Sigismund - 19
@SinRaven - 7
@Skylar - 2
@Smileyman - 1
@Snowless - 4
@Soca - 1
@Soul - 1
@Spider-Man - 2
@Stelios - 16
@stormrage - 0
@sworder - 1
@Syko - 1
@T-Pein™ - 1
@T.D.A - 0 **
@Takaya - 1
@TehChron - 1
@Tenma - 1
@Tiger - 2
@tinky winky - 1
@Toxic Saiyan - 2
@TrogdorMan - 1
@Underworld Broker - 4
@Unlosing Ranger - 1
@Viole - 8
@Vivo Diez - 3
@WolfPrinceKouga - 20
@Worm Juice - 5
@Xadlin - 1
@xenos5 - 1
@Zeno - 1




*Total MVPs (for medals):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@A Optimistic - 1
@Alwaysmind - 1
@Cooler - 5
@DeVision - 1
@Didi - 3
@Dr. White - 4
@Dragon D. Luffy - 3
@dunya - 1
@Fang - 1
@Flower - 1
@God Of Shinobi (Uchiha Ojii-San) - 4
@hammer - 1
@Hidden - 1
@is a - 1
@iwandesu - 4
@Juan - 1
@Karma - 2
@Katsuargi - 1
@Kira Yagami - 4
@Kitsune - 1
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 3
@Kyte - 1
@Leeroy Jenkins - 1
@Lord Genome - 3
@Lord Melkor - 1
@Melodie - 3
@Mickey Mouse - 2
@Nana (Nanami) - 1
@Nessos
@novaselinenever - 6
@Oddjutsu - 2
@Okosan - 5
@Platinum - 1
@poutanko - 5
@RemChu - 1
@Samael - 1
@Santi - 2
@Shrike - 1
@Sigismund - 2
@SinRaven - 1
@Stelios - 1
@WolfPrinceKouga - 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2019)

*Points per Category*​
*2020*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Games played (x1):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Alwaysmind - 4
@Aries - 1
@Bolivian Alpaca - 1
@Catamount - 1
@charles101 - 2
@Cooler - 5
@DeVision - 1
@Didi - 2
@Dragomir - 3
@Edward Teach - 1
@El Hit - 2
@Everlong - 2
@Fang - 1
@Flower - 2
@GANDO - 3
@Gianfi - 1
@God - 3
@God Of Shinobi (Uchiha Ojii-San) - 2
@hammer - 3
@Hayumi - 2
@Hero - 1
@Jinri - 5
@Joe Maya - 2
@John Wayne - 3
@JoJo - 2
@Juan - 1
@Karma - 3
@Kira Yagami - 3
@Kitsune - 2
@Krory - 1
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 2
@Kylo Ren - 1
@Leeroy Jenkins - 3
@Lord Genome - 2
@Lord Melkor - 5
@Lulu - 1
@Marvel - 1
@Mickey Mouse - 2
@mina - 2
@Mitch - 1
@Nataly - 2
@nfcnorth - 3
@novaselinenever - 2
@Oddjutsu - 2
@Okosan - 2
@Owner Of A Lonely Heart - 1
@PocketGod - 3
@poutanko - 1
@RemChu - 2
@Rivayir - 1
@Samael - 3
@Santi - 1
@Sassy - 1
@Sequester - 1
@Seraphoenix - 3
@Sigismund - 2
@SinRaven - 1
@Stelios - 2
@TrogdorMan - 1
@Vivo Diez - 1
@Worm Juice - 1




*Games replaced (x1):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Alwaysmind - 1
@charles101 - 1
@Didi - 1
@God Of Shinobi (Uchiha Ojii-San) - 1
@Hero - 1
@Jinri - 2
@Karma - 1
@Kylo Ren - 1
@Mickey Mouse - 1
@nfcnorth - 1




*Games hosted (x3):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Aries - 1
@Dragon D. Luffy - 1
@Fang - 1
@God - 1
@Okosan - 1
@WolfPrinceKouga - 1




*Games co-hosted (or Turbos/Dethy hosted) (x1):*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*MVPs (x2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Didi - 1
@Fang - 1
@Flower - 1
@God Of Shinobi (Uchiha Ojii-San) - 2
@Juan - 1
@Karma - 1
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 1
@Leeroy Jenkins - 1
@Mickey Mouse - 1
@RemChu - 1
@Sigismund - 2








*2019*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (May 19, 2019)

Great, the points have been finally updated


----------



## Dr. White (May 19, 2019)

Good job to all who worked on it. Long time coming. The points being relatively low compared to other contest on the site is kinda balanced by being able to get them in multiples. Can't complain.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 19, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> ​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awww, I was working on building my points to create the Rule of Alwaysmind or the Rule of Wad.


----------



## Melodie (May 20, 2019)

It actually happened, god bless you all


----------



## Kobe (May 21, 2019)

Good job, @Dragon D. Luffy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

*2019 games*



Host: Dr.White

MVP: poutanko, Lord Genome

Replacers: Kira Yagami


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 



1.) *Babby*
2.) *Novaseline*
3.) *nfcnorth*
4.) *Lord Genome *
5.) *Oddjutsu*
6.) *Chaos *
7.) *Ishmael *
8.) *WPK *
9.) *Ratchet *
10.) *Cooler *
11.) *DDL*
12.) *Dragomir*
13.) *Iwandesu *
14.) *Kira Yagami *
15.)* Wild *
16.) *Remchu *
17.) *Okosan *
18.) *Avito *
19.) *Poutanko *
20.) *D. Va *
21.) *Sequester *
22.) *Luck *
23.) *Superman *
24.) *Nataly *
25.) *Toxic Saiyan *
26.) *Aries 
27.) Melodie *
28.) *Santi *
29.) *Juan *






Host: Aries

Co-Host: Nataly

MVP: Iwan and Pou

Replacers: Okosan


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 



1: Kira
2: Chibason
3: WolfPrinceKouga
4: Ishmael
5: Godspeed
6: Grey Wolf
7: Owner of a lonely heart
8: Okosan
9: novaselinenever
10: On and On
11: Shade0180
12: ssjshawn
13: Jesse
14: GoldenHeart
15: xenos5
16: Juan
17: Iwandesu
18: Platinum
19: Oddjutsu
20: Cooler
21: Katsuargi
22: Dragonmir
23: Spider-Man
24: nfcnorth
25: AllenNoah
26: Poutanko
27: Jeroen
28: Sloth
29: Alwaysmind
30: Giorno Giovanni






Host: novaselinenever

Replacers: Kira Yagami, Juan and Oddjutsu

MVPs: Katsuargi, iwandesu and Oddjutsu


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 




*2.* Juan
*3. *Katsuargi
*4. *WolfPrinceKouga
*5. *Oddjutsu
*6. *Okosan
*7. *Dragomir
*8. *Alwaysmind
*10. *RemChu
*11. *Kira Yagami
*12. *Cooler
*13. *iwandesu
*14. *is a
*15.* Melodie
*16. *Dr. White
*17. *nfcnorth
*18.* Dragon D. Luffy






Host: Kira Yagami

Replacers: Cooler

MVPs: A Optimistic, Dr. White, novaselinenever


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 





Dragon D. Luffy
A Optimistic
Didi
Dr. White
novaselinenever
is a
Melodie
Cooler
Everlong
Okosan







Host: Dragon D. Luffy

MVPs: Stelios, Cooler and iwandesu

Replacers: Didi, A Optimistic, Superman, Oddjutsu


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 





Nataly
Okosan
shade0180
iwandesu
Lawrence777
nfcnorth
Superman
Santi
Ricochet
T.D.A
Toxic
Didi
Ishmael
Platinum
poutanko
A Optimistic
novaselinenever
Cooler
Soca
Juan
Oddjutsu
Kobe
Stelios
Kira
WolfPrinceKouga
ssjjshawn
is a
Dragomir
Alwaysmind
Don King
Mexican Unicorn
Tenma
Remchu
Katsuargi







Host: novaselinenever

MVPs: Cooler, is a, WolfPrinceKouga


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 



*1. *Kira Yagami* 
2. *is a
*3. *RemChu
*4. *Lord Genome
*5. *Luck
*6. *Oddjutsu
*7. *Cooler
*8. *WolfPrinceKouga
*9. *Didi
*10. *Kobe
*11. *Dragomir
*12. *Okosan
*13. *jayjay³²
*14. *Stelios
*15. *iwandesu
*16. *Alwaysmind
*17.* Ishmael
*18. *Nataly
*19.* Wild




 (Part 1)

Host: Aries


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 



Players
1: Cooler
2: Uchiha Oji-San
3: Ishmael
4: Dragomir
5: Okosan
6: Shade0180
7: Sigismund
8: Lord Genome
9: Jesse
10: Platinum
11: Kobe
12: Lady Hinata
13: Remchu
14: Alwaysmind
15: Dr. White
17: A I Z E N
18: Cozmo
19: Kira Yagami
20: Nataly
21: Luck
22: nfcnorth
23: Iwandesu
24: Oddjutsu
25: Stelios






Host: WolfPrinceKouga

Replacers: novaselinenever, Juan, Lord Genome


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 




1: Cooler
2: Oddjutsu
3: Ishmael
Dragomir
4: Kobe
5: Okosan
6: Juan
7: Sigismund
8: Stelios
9: Lord Genome
10: Platinum
11: Kobe
12: novaselinenever
13: RemChu
14: Alwaysmind
15: Dr. White
17: A I Z E N
19: Kira Yagami
20: Nataly
21: Karma
22: nfcnorth






Host: Dragon D. Luffy

MVPs: Okosan, dunya, Dr. White

Replacers: Cooler


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 




1- A I Z E N
2- Alwaysmind
3- Cooler
4- Didi
5- Dr. White
6- Dragomir
7- dunya
8- Ishmael
10- Kira Yagami
11- Kobe
12- Nataly
13- nfcnorth
14- Oddjutsu
15- Okosan
16- Platinum
17- RemChu
18- shade0180
19- Sigismund
20- Stelios


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

@Dr. White

You may submit 3 MVPs for the Persona game

@Aries @Nataly

You may submit one more MVP for the Shonen Jump game, since we are now accepting 3 of them.

@Kira Yagami

You may submit 3 MVPs for the Jestermania game.

@novaselinenever 

You may submit 3 MVPs for the Made in Abyss and the Fargo games.

@Aries

You may submit 3 MVPs for the Mafiamania 1 game.

@WolfPrinceKouga 

You may submit 3 MVPs for the Get Good game.

As for myself, I'm adding @iwandesu as the 3rd MVP for the One Piece game, and nominating @Okosan, @dunya and @Dr. White for the Doublejester game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (May 24, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @novaselinenever
> 
> You may submit 3 MVPs for the Made in Abyss and the Fargo games.


Katsu, Iwan and Odd for MiA. Cooler, Is A and WPK for Fargo. 


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Replacers: Kira Yagami and Oddjutsu


Juan as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (May 24, 2019)

Already submitted Ava and Dr. White as MVPs but if i can add a 3rd then nova as well @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> Already submitted Ava and Dr. White as MVPs but if i can add a 3rd then nova as well @Dragon D. Luffy



I'm taking all the data from @Karma's attendance thread. If you didn't post it there I have no way of knowing, because I'm not reading the last 10 pages of each game to see if the host said it somewhere.

But sure, I'm adding.

In the future please post all your MVPs, players and replacements in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Just fyi, I'm counting points this way: if you are in a player list, you get 1 point. If you replaced someone, you get 1 more point. So you either get 1 point as a regular player or 2 points as a replacement. You are not getting more than 2 participation points per game.


----------



## Dr. White (May 24, 2019)

Poutanko and LG added to mvp for my game @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Ok people, I've finished computing all the points. They are all in the 3rd post.

This work was completely manual, so while I tried not to make any mistakes, I can't be 100% sure I didn't. So if any of you wanna double check your points, and point out mistakes, be my guest.

I'll probably put everything on a spreadsheet some time, in order to make mistakes less likely.


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2019)

Dont forget Wad's game in the alley.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Will do. If you people want to give me the lists of active players, replacers and MVPs it will be nice.

@is a


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Hopefully this windfall of points will make people more interested in signing up for games.

I mean, some of you just gained a large avatar.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Ok I'll copy the list from the Alley thread:

*2019 Alley Mafia*

Host: is a

MVP: Lord Genome


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. ~Mystic Serenade~
2. Arcuya
4. A optimistic
6. Chloe
8. Dei
9. Didi
10. Dr. White
11. Everlong
12. Fang
13. Flame
14. Gin
15. is a
16. jayjay32
18. Jibutters
19. JoJo
20. Joe Maya
21. Juan
22. Karma
23. kidloco
24. Kitsune
25. Krory
26. Kubisa
27. Larcher
28. Leeroy Jenkins
29. Lord Genome
30. Melodie
31. Mugen
32. Nataly
33. novaselinenever
34. poutanko
35. RemChu
36. Santi
37. Sassy
38. Sequester
39. Shrike
40. Snowless
41. Stelios
42. Trinity The Guardian
43. Underworld Broker
44. Virus
45. Worm Juice
46. Zeno




@is a was everyone from this list active?
Any replacements? MVPs?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I'll copy the list from the Alley thread:
> 
> 1. ~Mystic Serenade~
> 2. Arcuya
> ...



avito, cobeard, jesse, ashi were all critically inactive
no replacements
lord genome mvp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2019)

Yeah I'm definitely making a spreadsheet for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 25, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy : The MVPs for Get Good are @novaselinenever @Kira Yagami and @Cooler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 25, 2019)

I'm putting everything on a spreadsheet to reduce the chance of mistakes and I've noticed I forgot to add one point to each of @Kira Yagami, @Juan, @Oddjutsu, @iwandesu and @Cooler

That will be fixed in the next iteration, along with adding WPK's and Wad's points.

Automation ftw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2019)

Points list has been updated to the last game. Thanks for your patience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2019)

Game: 
Host: DDL
Replacements: Kyte
MVPs: Santi, Kyte

Players:

Samael
Oddjutsu
WolfPrinceKouga
Uchija Ojii-San
Santi
Kyte
Kobe
Melodie
Oreki
Cooler
Kira Yagami
Alwaysmind
Okosan


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 25, 2019)

CR's MafiaMania finals and OL Mafia still need to have their lists posted by the hosts in order for me to award points.


----------



## krypto99 (Jul 1, 2019)

Good job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 4, 2019)

Games still pending points:

MafiaMania - Final Round - @Aries
OL Mafia - @jayjay³²
The Real Housewives of Mafia - @Shizune
Alley vs OJ Mafia - @is a

I need a list of active players, a list of players who replaced during the game, and up to 3 MVPs (optional). Also let me know if you had a co-host.


----------



## Aries (Jul 4, 2019)

MafiaMania Finals
Host: Aries
Replacement: Cooler

Mvp: oddjutsu and Ishmael/Samuel

1- A I Z E N
    2- Alwaysmind
    3- Cooler
    4- Didi
    5- Dr. White
    6- Dragomir
    7- Lady Hinata-replaced by cooler
    8- Ishmael
    9- Juan
    10- Kira Yagami
    11- Kobe
    12- Nataly
    13- nfcnorth
    14- Oddjutsu
    15- Okosan
    16- Platinum
    17- RemChu
    18- Shade0180
    19- Sigismund
    20- Stelios


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 29, 2019)

@Oreki
@iwandesu 

When you can, please post the lists of active players for your games, replacements (if you have any), co-hosts (if you have any) and up to 3 MVPs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Oreki
> @iwandesu
> 
> When you can, please post the lists of active players for your games, replacements (if you have any), co-hosts (if you have any) and up to 3 MVPs.


It was turbo that I hosted, do we get to decide MVP in turbo?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was turbo that I hosted, do we get to decide MVP in turbo?



I'm going to go and arbitrarily make a 2 MVP limit for turbos instead of 3. Because it's a smaller game.

But sure, why not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm going to go and arbitrarily make a 2 MVP limit for turbos instead of 3. Because it's a smaller game.
> 
> But sure, why not.


So two MVP that I can decide, right? I will put it here in a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (Jul 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Games still pending points:
> 
> MafiaMania - Final Round - @Aries
> OL Mafia - @jayjay³²
> ...


JJ had Shrike,Superman and I down as MVPs in the ohara game.


NO said:


> *Mafia MVP*: @Shrike
> *Town MVPs*: @Kira Yagami, @Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 3, 2019)

*Turbo Game*

Let's do it turbo
Host: Oreki
MVP: Irene - town and DeVision - Mafia

*Players:*
DeVision
Irene
zaya X
Flame
Pedxi
Tendou Izumi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 14, 2019)

Update the list!


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 14, 2019)

@iwandesu and @Aries probably never sent submissions


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Not sure what I do with the list from jayjay's game because he modkilled half the players in it, and didn't come here to provide that list. I think I'll just consider anyone who has above a certain number of posts as active, and if anyone else thinks they were unfairly snubbed, let me know so I'll add you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

@Shizune, @iwandesu, @is a also need to post their lists so I can give out points.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

is this recent?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Shizune, @iwandesu, @is a also need to post their lists so I can give out points.


Ok dokie 
I Will do a proper list when i get in home


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> is this recent?



It's from 2019 onwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2019)

What I mean you included your last game @Dragon D. Luffy ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> What I mean you included your last game @Dragon D. Luffy ?



Yes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Ok so I looked at jayjay's list of players and gave activity points to anyone who made at least 2 posts, because I'm not reading the whole thread to figure out who was modkilled for inactivity and who was modkilled for some random reason.

Game: 

Host: @NO

MVPs: Shrike, Superman, Kira Yagami


*Spoiler*: _Players_ 




DA hawk
Don King
Kobe
Edward Teach
RemChu
Acnologia
Shrike
Nataly
Seraphoenix
Kira Yagami
Flame
DeVision
poutanko
Gledania
Sanguíne Symphony
San Juan Wolf
MasterBeast
Dragon D. Luffy
Vivo Diez
Superman
Lord Melkor
Samael
Oreki
Kyte
Naomi Rose
Karma


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

The scoreboard has been updated, including the following games:

OL Mafia
MafiaMania Finals
Let's Do It Turbo

Games still pending info before I can add them:

Favorites IX
The Real Housewives of Mafia
Alley vs OJ Mafia
YU-GI-OH! Mafia Beyond Time
World of Warcraft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2019)

Yugioh mafia
Player List-40
1: Dragon D. Luffy
2: Kobe
3: Platinum
4: Uchiha Ojii-San
5: Sassy
6: Rej
7: Dr. White
8: Sigismund
9: Edward Nygma
10: Alwaysmind
11: The Artist
12: Poutanko
13: Dragomir
14: Go D. Ussop
15: Suigetsu
16: Okosan
17: Linkofone
18: novaselinenever
19: Divell
20: Crimson King
21: Hyperion101
22: Destiny Destroyer
23: killthestory
24: Alison Air
25: funnygirl555
26: Nevan
27: Samael
28: Anikee
29: Worm Juice
30: Kvothe Kingkiller
31: Spider-Man
32: Veegee
33: Bombs
34: Karma
35: Iwandesu
36: Is a
37: Cooler
38: Sadless
39: Syzygy
40: Shizune

Rion subbed in for killthefox

Dr. White, Karma, Novaseline never, Lawrence777, kvotheking slayer and iwandesu get my nods for mvp . ill give rion a honorable mention aswell​


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 18, 2019)

Aries said:


> Dr. White, Karma, Novaseline never, Lawrence777, kvotheking slayer and iwandesu get my nods for mvp . ill give rion a honorable mention aswell



Can you reduce that to 3 plz


----------



## poutanko (Aug 19, 2019)

Aries said:


> Yugioh mafia
> Player List-40
> 
> 12: Poutanko​


...I was your co-host (￣▽￣)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 19, 2019)

Btw, who was inactive in there? Cuz I'm seeing some names I don't remember playing.


----------



## John Wayne (Aug 21, 2019)

I got subbed into that game.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 21, 2019)

I will tell you who was basically inactive when I get off work tonight ddl.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 21, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw, who was inactive in there? Cuz I'm seeing some names I don't remember playing.


Novaseline has replaced funnygirl
Seraphionex replaced edward nygma
Katsuargi replaced Crimsion King
Platninum replaced is a
Uchiha Ojii-san reaplace sygyzy
Lawerence replaced Suigetsu
john wayne replaced Anikee
Cromer replaced funnygirl

Hyperion was modkilled for inactivity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 21, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Btw, who was inactive in there? Cuz I'm seeing some names I don't remember playing.


Kobe and Alison Air were killed by abilities but they made 0 post in the game. Both never asked for a sub.
Cromer and Sadless made 1 and 2 posts (min post: 3) the entire game. Both never asked for a sub and were killed/lynched.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2019)

I'll let @poutanko or @nfcnorth pick 3 people from the list of MVPs @Aries just posted if he doesn't do it himself.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 21, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'll let @poutanko or @nfcnorth pick 3 people from the list of MVPs @Aries just posted if he doesn't do it himself.


I chose White for non town MVP and Novase for town MVP. 3rd one is difficult to choose


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 21, 2019)

Also Is a, Crimison King and Edward nygma all request subs


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2019)

Ill let @poutanko and @nfcnorth pick them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko (Aug 22, 2019)

> Dr. White, Karma, Novaseline never, Lawrence777, kvotheking slayer and iwandesu get my nods for mvp .


For 3rd MVP I lean toward Karma considering the difficulties he must face to achieve his wincon 

*Karma* - the most hostile out of 3 indies listed here (getting rid of purple GF, 5 town, 1 super town - game ending + can't be converted to town). Low activity at the beginning prolly is the only minus. Could convert 1 other player to help him winning but get no group PM. He made a good pick with his recruit then provided a good support both on thread + via ability. Great teamwork with White despite not sharing a QT.

*Lawrence and Kvothe* - started on the friendly side, pro town indie and a town. Less pressure to blend. Became more of anti town (getting rid of all GX characters - game ending wincon) mid-late game after Kvothe joined Lawrence. 1 pro mafia and 3 town left from GX by the time they turned anti town. Great teamwork + good ability usage. Both kept playing with their town persona. Didn't see people sussing them that much. Could win with town if Yami Yugi defeat Bakura/Karma - this is not known to them.

*Iwan* - His wincon is partly anti town (getting rid of 1 red mafia, 1 indie, 3 town - not game ending). No recruit ability. Active on game thread, blended enough to avoid suspicion and used his abilities well.

All 4 played well tbh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2019)

Game: 
Host: Aries
Co-hosts: poutanko, nfcnorth
MVPs: Dr. White, novaselinenever, Karma
Replacements: novaselinenever, Seraphoenix, Katsuargi, Platinum, Uchiha Ojii-san, Lawrence777, John Wayne


*Spoiler*: _Players:_ 




Dragon D. Luffy
Platinum
Uchiha Ojii-San
Sassy
Rej
Dr. White
Sigismund
Alwaysmind
Artist
Dragomir
Go D. Ussop
Okosan
Linkofone
novaselinenever
Divell
Destiny Destroyer
killthestory
Nevan
Samael
Worm Juice
Kvothe Kingkiller
Spider-Man
Bombs
Karma
Iwandesu
Cooler
Shizune
Lawrence777
John Wayne
Seraphoenix
Katsuargi


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2019)

Games still pending info before I can add them:

Favorites IX
The Real Housewives of Mafia
Alley vs OJ Mafia
World of Warcraft


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 13, 2019)

*Mafia Medals*


Requirement: Won MVP in Mafia 3 times

There are 4 color variants for the MVP medal, but you are only allowed to choose one. While there is an MVP counter in the list it is currently only for 2019. Mafia has been played on NF for many more years than that, which is why if you are interested in having one of the MVP medals (but have MVPs from past years) you may link me proof of those MVPs and they will be counted. For 2018, I am counting the Play(er) of the Game and Play(er) of the Month stuff, so there are a few more people currently eligible for the medals if they want one. Currently with 2018 and 2019's totals, the following people are eligible without a need for past MVPs:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Benedict Cumberzatch - 3
Cooler - 3
Dr. White - 8
is a - 5
iwandesu - 3
Lord Genome - 3
novaselinenever - 3




People who I currently have under 3 MVP/PotGs:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A Optimistic - 2
Catamount - 1
Crugyr - 1
Darth - 1
DeVision - 1
Didi - 1
dunya - 1
Irene - 1
Karma - 1
Katsuargi - 1
Kira Yagami - 2
Kyte - 1
MyMind - 1
Nevan - 2
NO - 1 (jayjay)
Oddjutsu - 2
Okosan - 1
poutanko - 2
RemChu - 2
Samael - 2 (Ishmael)
Santi - 1
shade0180 - 1
Shrike - 1
Stelios - 2
Superman - 1
WolfPrinceKouga - 1




Please keep in mind as well that if you are NOT interested in the medals, they are completely optional.


Requirement: 5 Points (3 Mafia Minimum)

These medals are more generic but can only be purchased with Mafia points. A minimum of 3 Mafia Points are required to buy these and you can buy all 4 if you wish. The 3 Mafia Points will be applied to each medal, but remember you can use CC Points to cover the rest.

If you are interested in getting any of the medals, you are free to request them here in this thread or in the .​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

Wow, these look amazing, great job with this new improvement


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow, looks great. I want the red MVP medal. (the godfather)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 1, 2019)

I know I got one mvp in Aliens Vs Mafia with hammer. I'll have to go fetch the thread and provide it's proof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 2, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy here is the quote from that game for Alien.



Aries said:


> Rion and hammer for mvp. Who knew the unlikely duo would team up to help win the game? Also cant forget about erugo the silent dark knight who also disserves recognition as mvp for eliminating the alien menace leaving legend predator to become the only threat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2019)

I’ll request the scum hunting medal @Dragon D. Luffy @Azeruth

Please!


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 2, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’ll request the scum hunting medal @Dragon D. Luffy @Azeruth
> 
> Please!


Would you like to use 2 of your CC points with this, or all 5 mafia points?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Would you like to use 2 of your CC points with this, or all 5 mafia points?



I’ll use 2 cc points


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2019)

So my mafia points remain, but I just  have 2 less cc points?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 2, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’ll use 2 cc points


Done~


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 2, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> So my mafia points remain, but I just  have 2 less cc points?


You spend 3 Mafia points and 2 CC points, rather than 5 Mafia points.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2019)

Ah


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 6, 2019)

Folks, I've been procarastinating this lately but I'll update all the new points and medals soon enough. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2019)

Doom of Valyria
Mvps 2 points:
Poutanko 
Okosan
Santi (Mafia mvp)

Replacement 1 point:
A Optimistic

Participation 1 point:

Poutanko
  Novase
  Cooler
  Okosan
  Lord melkor
  Alwaysmind
  Mieko 
  A Optimistic
Aries
Stelios
  Superman
  Takaya
  Santi
  Nataly
  Viole
  Irene
  Kira Yagami
  Ratchet
  Stormrage
Uchiha Ojii-san
  Samael Vamyx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm updating the points list.

Meanwhile, I have an announcement to make:

For the past half year, some people have hosted games in this section and not posted the lists of active players, replacements and MVPs in this thread. I tagged them to do it, but most of the time, I was ignored. The people who played those games never got points. Because I would have to manually read every post in the game to look for host announcements on who was inactive, and I do not have time to do that. And it doesn't make sense that I do that when the host has easier access to the info than I do.

Therefore, from now on, I'm changing the system. It doesn't make sense to punish the many for the inactivity of the few, when the host themselves doesn't care about it.

*From now on, if the host/co-hosts don't post their list here, everyone who signed up and made at least 1 post in the game thread will get a participation point.* I'm requiring 1 point because it's easy for me to check the list of posters and see who has zero. But I can't know who met specific post requirements by doing that, and it's possible someone who only posted once may have been day 1 vigged or something.

The host will get their points. The co-host will, provided they tell me about it, otherwise, they won't. MVPs and Replacements still depend on someone telling me about them.

I will now post the lists of active players of each game that is missing. You hosts feel free to correct them. If you want to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

I will also allow other people to tell me who the inactives/replacements/co-hosts were, by the way, in case someone who did play the game wants to help.

MVPs still depend on the host.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

Game: Alley Mafia - The God of Highschool [Ragnarok]


*Host:* @Viole1369

*Replacements:*

A Optimistic
stormrage

*MVPs:*

Kitsune
Kvothe Kingkiller
Kira Yagami

*Players:*

Gin
Evil C.C.
Dr. White
Soul
novaselinenever
Leeroy Jenkins
Sassy
Syko
Karma
Juan
Snowless
is a
RemChu
Worm Juice
Naruto
Mickey Mouse
Kitsune
Austin
Santi
Kira Yagami
Irene
Kvothe Kingkiller
Stelios
Krory
Lord Genome
Shrike
A Optimistic
stormrage

@Viole1369 please verify this list, otherwise I'm considering everyone in it as active.

Also, post up to 3 MVPs if you can.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

*Game:* The Boys



*Host:* is a

*Players:*

Okosan
Ratchet
Katsuargi
Kvothe Kingkiller
novaselinenever
Nevan
Karma
nfcnorth
poutanko
Fang
~Mystic Serenade~
Santi
RemChu
Dragon D. Luffy
Melodie
Shizune
Leeroy Jenkins
Lord Melkor
Stelios
Alwaysmind
shade0180
Lord Genome
Viole1369
Juan
Cooler

@is a please verify this list, otherwise I'm considering everyone in it as active.

Also, post up to 3 MVPs if you can.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 22, 2019)

heres my latest Jestermania one

Players:

Karma
Irene
Stormrage
Lord Melkor
Nevan
AlwaysMind
Nataly
Uchiha Ojii-San
Cooler
Skylar


No inactives, MVP is Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

Host: Platinum

Players:

Aries
nfcnorth
TehChron
Qinglong
Underworld Broker
poutanko
novaselinenever
Alwaysmind
WolfPrinceKouga
Seraphoenix
Sigismund
Kvothe Kingkiller
shade0180
Lord Melkor
Jojo
John Wayne
iwandesu
Leeroy Jenkins
Didi
is a
Rej
Wild
Lord Genome
Shizune
Dragon D. Luffy
Katsuargi
RemChu
Cooler

@Platinum please verify this list, otherwise I'm considering everyone in it as active.

Also, post up to 3 MVPs if you can.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

Host: Shizune

Players:

Kvothe Kingkiller
Cooler
Oddjutsu
is a
Lord Genome
Melodie
Okosan
WolfPrinceKouga

@Shizune please verify this list, otherwise I'm considering everyone in it as active.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

*Host:* Shizune

*Replacements:*

~Mystic Serenade~
Degaforce
Evil C.C.
Wild
Dragon D. Luffy
A Optimistic
Didi

*Players:*

Expo
is a
John Wayne
Juan
Katsuargi
Kira Yagami
Kvothe Kingkiller
Leeroy Jenkins
Lord Genome
Melodie
Nevan
novaselinenever
Oddjutsu
Okosan
Oreki
Platinum
poutanko
Ratchet
Santi
Shark Skin
Sworder
Tiger
Underworld Broker
Wild
WolfPrinceKouga
~Mystic Serenade~
Evil C.C.
Degaforce
Dragon D. Luffy
A Optimistic
Didi

@Shizune see above


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

*Alley vs. OJ Mafia*



*Host:* is a

*Replacements: *

Melodie
Snowless
Stelios
Mickey Mouse

*Players:*

Nataly
Leeroy Jenkins
Didi
pfft
Shrike
Karma
Worm Juice
JoJo
Melodie
Sassy
Snowless
Stelios
Jibutters
~Mystic Serenade~
Mickey Mouse
Lord Genome
poutanko
NO
colours

@is a see above


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

*Game:* Favorites IX



*Host:* iwandesu

*Co-host:* Degaforce

*MVPs:* Dr. White

*Replacements:* Mabel Gleeful, Kvothe Kingkiller, Juan, Kira Yagami, Jojo, Owner of a Lonely Heart, Darth, Shizune, Emberguard

*Players:*

Alwaysmind
Aries
Baroxio
Blocky
Chaos
Crimson King
Cooler
Darth
Degaforce
Didi
Dr.White
Dragon D. Luffy
Emberguard
is a
John Wayne
Jojo
Juan
Karma
Katsuargi
Kira Yagami
Kvothe Kingkiller
Lawrence777
Leeroy Jenkins
Legend
Lord Genome
Lord Melkor
Mabel Gleeful
Melodie
Mexikorn
Mickey Mouse
nfcnorth
NostalgiaFan
novaselinever
Oddjutsu
Okosan
Owner of a Lonely Heart
Platinum
poutanko
Shizune
Sigismund
Smileyman
Stelios
Tiger
Underworld Broker
Unlosing Ranger
Xadlin
~Mystic Serenade~

@iwandesu please verify this list, otherwise I'm considering everyone in it as active.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 22, 2019)

Points have been updated. Let me know if anything is missing. And have a nice shopping!

See you next year 

(maybe not if I feel like updating again in December)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Game: Alley Mafia - The God of Highschool [Ragnarok]
> 
> 
> *Host:* @Viole1369
> ...



Replacements:
A Optimistic replaced Dr. White
stormrage replaced Worm Juice
Dragomir replaced White Wolf

MVPs:
Kitsune (Town)
Kvothe Kingkiller (Cult)
Kira Yagami (Mafia)

MVPs were decided by host in thread.


----------



## Viole (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Game: Alley Mafia - The God of Highschool [Ragnarok]
> 
> 
> *Host:* @Viole1369
> ...





stormrage said:


> Replacements:
> A Optimistic replaced Dr. White
> stormrage replaced Worm Juice
> Dragomir replaced White Wolf
> ...


Furthermore
Vino - Modkilled for rule breaking aka Night Posting, then further thread banned for dead posting.


----------



## Vino (Nov 23, 2019)

Wait do i get points??


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

Vino said:


> Wait do i get points??



Not anymore since you got modkilled, sorry.


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Alley vs. OJ Mafia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was MVP by a longshot


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Host: Platinum
> 
> Replacements: Karma, Kira Yagami
> 
> ...


didnt play this one btw, was only put down as sub


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh yeah people list the people that might replace, not the people who already replaced.

Damn I need to fix a few lists.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok fixed the lists. Some people lost points since I was counting replacements that shouldn't be counted. Also made the updates in @Viole's game.


----------



## poutanko (Nov 23, 2019)

Severe inactives from Fav 9:
sequester - posted only once, disappeared without informing host/team mates
kingslayer - not playing, not informing host either 
badalight - not playing. making 2 posts but not game related at all
xenos - 8 posts (2 posts d1, 0 post d2, 1 post d3, 0 on D4 (not sure if d4 or d5) he's away for like 4-5 days irl, did it twice
dragomir - 2 posts d1 then none 
Both Cozmo and Shade posted only 1 on d3 or so, met 2 posts req on the rest 
Edward nygma - 0 post d1, okay with the rest


----------



## Viole (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragomir subbed in N3

where he only posted 6 times (8 post req) which got him modkilled (normally 1 warning, but his last predecessor was inactive 2/3 phases).

So take it as you wish for my game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

Viole said:


> Dragomir subbed in N3
> 
> where he only posted 6 times (8 post req) which got him modkilled (normally 1 warning, but his last predecessor was inactive 2/3 phases).
> 
> So take it as you wish for my game



That's inactive in my book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

*2019 Platinum Invitational: Troll vs. Balance/Order*



*Host:* Aries

*Replacements:* KisaitaParadise

MVPs: Uchiha Ojii-San, poutanko

*Players:*

Alwaysmind
iwandesu
poutanko
Uchiha Ojii-San
Sigismund
John Wayne
Legend
stormrage
Viole
Kvothe Kingkiller
KisaitaParadise

@Aries feel free to dispute this list, and/or add up to 3 MVPs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

With this, Aries is the first host of 2019 to hit the yearly point cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Severe inactives from Fav 9:
> sequester - posted only once, disappeared without informing host/team mates
> xenos - 8 posts (2 posts d1, 0 post d2, 1 post d3, 0 on D4 (not sure if d4 or d5) he's away for like 4-5 days irl, did it twice
> dragomir - 2 posts d1 then none
> ...



Ok will exclude all those people, unless @iwandesu disputes it, or the person can point to me that they actually hit the post reqs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

To clarify the criteria:

*1- Host decides who was active in their game. I will also count it if the first posts of the game thread list the inactives.*

If host is silent, apply #2.

*2- Another person who played/co-hosted the game tells me who was inactive.*

#2 will be considered as true unless the player can actually show me they made post reqs *every single day phase*.

In the absence of #2, apply #3.

*3- Anyone who signed up and has at least 1 post in the game thread is considered active.*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

Lists updated.


----------



## Vino (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Not anymore since you got modkilled, sorry.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2019)

Vino said:


>


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 23, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Game:* Favorites IX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samael did nothing
There are others but samael was particularly bad because he got my hopes up


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

iwandesu said:


> Samael did nothing
> There are others but samael was particularly bad because he got my hopes up



The host has spoken, and the points have been taken.

(actually they haven't. Samael is already over the year cap for participation)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2019)

Someone gave me a list of replacements for *The Boys*:

Lord Melkor
Nevan
poutanko
shade0180

Updating.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2019)

@Dragon D. Luffy @Irene used 6 points to buy a big avatar (Elusive Prizes). I edited the list already.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2019)

*Platinum Invitational Round 2: Duck Duck Goose Mafia*



*Host:* Aries

*MVPs:* Didi, Cooler, Okosan

*Players:*

Didi
Platinum
WolfPrinceKouga
Ratchet
Okosan
hammer
Nevan
novaselinenever
Irene
Cooler
Dragomir

@Aries let me know about inactives, replacements or MVPs if you can/want.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2019)

*Purchases:*

@Alwaysmind - 5 (this one was from earlier)
@Sassy - 4
@Uchiha Ojii-San - 8
@Irene - 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 30, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Purchases:*
> 
> @Alwaysmind - 5 (this one was from earlier)
> @Sassy - 4
> ...


Which I used some of my cc points from another section too. So I didn’t lose too many mafia points.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Which I used some of my cc points from another section too. So I didn’t lose too many mafia points.



@Azeruth whats that? How many points


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 1, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Azeruth whats that? How many points


3 Mafia and 2 CC points. I add all that info when I remove points.



Azeruth said:


> You spend 3 Mafia points and 2 CC points, rather than 5 Mafia points.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 1, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> 3 Mafia and 2 CC points. I add all that info when I remove points.



Thanks, I had missed that one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2019)

*Platinum Invitational Round 3: Watchmen Wanted*



Host: Aries

MVP: Alwaysmind

Replacements: Dragon D. Luffy

Players:

Cooler
Alwaysmind
Didi
Sigismund
Uchiha Ojii-San
Ratchet
poutanko
hammer
Dragon D. Luffy

@Aries feel free to nominate up to two more MVPs or to dispute the list of active players if you want

I'm including AM as an MVP since I saw Aries calling him that since I was in the game. I didn't do it for other games because I wasn't in them and nobody pointed it out to me. As always, I need people to give me input for this.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 10, 2019)

yeah Aries has a few MVP's too still pick. haha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2019)

Updated Plat Invitationals 1 and 2 with the MVPs:

1- Uchiha Ojii-San, poutanko
2- Didi, Cooler, Okosan


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Host:* Aries

*MVPs:*

Platinum
Okosan
novaselinenever

*Replacements:*

poutanko

*Players:*

Platinum
Okosan
Nanami
Dragomir
Kvothe Kingslayer
Legend
John Wayne
Dr. White
Viole
poutanko







*Spoiler*: __ 





*Host:* Aries

*MVPs:*

Didi
Kvothe Kingkiller
Cooler

*Replacements:*

Okosan

*Players:*

Nevan
Dr. White
Cooler
Kvothe Kingslayer
Lord Genome
Didi
Ratchet
John Wayne
Viole
hammer
Okosan








*Spoiler*: __ 




*Host:* Aries

*MVPs:*

Okosan
poutanko

*Replacements:*

Kvothe Kingkiller

*Players:*

Platinum
Okosan
novaselinenever
Nanami
Dragomir
poutanko
Alwaysmind
Uchiha Ojii-San
iwandesu
Sigismund
Kvothe Kingkiller


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

For past MVPs list:

Monogatari Mafia (2015)

Dragon D. Luffy - 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

*Final 2019 Points*

*Games played (x1):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@~Mystic Serenade~ - 5
@A I Z E N - 4
@A Optimistic - 6
@Acno - 1
@AllenNoah - 1
@Alwaysmind - 18
@Arcuya - 1
@Aries - 4
@Artist - 1
@Austin - 1
@Avito - 1
@Babby - 1
@Baroxio - 1
@Blocky - 1
@Bombs - 1
@Chaos - 2
@Chibason - 1
@Chloe - 1
@colours - 1
@Cooler - 21
@Crimson King - 1
@DA hawk - 1
@Darth - 1
@Degaforce - 2
@Dei - 1
@Demetrius - 1
@DestinyDestroyer - 1
@DeVision - 2
@Didi - 13
@Divell - 1
@Dr. White - 11
@Dragomir - 13
@Dragon D. Luffy - 10
@dunya - 1
@Edward Nygma - 1
@Edward Teach - 1
@Emberguard - 1
@Everlong - 2
@Evil C.C. - 2
@Expo - 1
@Fang - 2
@Flame - 3
@Gin - 2
@Giorno Giovanna - 2
@Gledania - 1
@Go D. Usopp - 1
@GoldenHeart - 1
@hammer - 3
@is a - 10
@iwandesu - 11
@Izaya X - 1
@Jeroen - 1
@Jibutters - 2
@Joe Maya - 1
@John Wayne - 7
@JoJo - 4
@Juan - 11
@Karma - 12
@Katsuargi - 8
@kidloco - 1
@killthestory - 1
@Kingslayer - 2
@Kira Yagami - 15
@KisaitaParadise - 1
@Kitsune - 2
@Kobe - 8
@Krory - 2
@Kubisa - 1
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 11
@Kyte - 2
@Kylo Ren (Don King) - 2
@Lady Hinata - 1
@Larcher - 1
@Lawrence777 - 3
@Leeroy Jenkins - 7
@Legend - 3
@Linkofone - 1
@Lord Genome - 13
@Lord Melkor - 6
@Mabel Gleeful - 1
@MasterBeast - 1
@Melodie - 10
@Mexikorn - 2
@Mickey Mouse - 7
@Mieko - 1
@Mugen - 1
@Nanami - 7
@Naomi Rose - 1
@Naruto - 1
@Nataly - 12
@Nevan - 6
@nfcnorth - 11
@NO - 3
@NostalgiaFan - 1
@novaselinenever - 15
@Oddjutsu - 13
@Okosan - 21
@On and On - 1
@Oreki - 3
@Owner Of A Lonely Heart - 2
@pedxi - 1
@pfft - 1
@Platinum - 12
@poutanko - 15
@Qinglong - 1
@Ratchet - 7
@Rej - 2
@RemChu - 13
@Ricochet - 1
@Samael - 12
@San Juan Wolf - 1
@Sanguíne Symphony - 1
@Santi - 8
@Sassy - 4
@Sequester - 2
@Seraphoenix - 3
@shade0180 - 7
@Shark Skin - 1
@Shizune - 4
@Shrike - 4
@Sigismund - 12
@Skylar - 2
@Smileyman - 1
@Snowless - 3
@Soca - 1
@Soul - 1
@Spider-Man - 2
@Stelios - 12
@stormrage - 4
@sworder - 1
@Syko - 1
@T.D.A - 1
@Takaya - 1
@TehChron - 1
@Tenma - 1
@The Quintessential Man - 2
@Tiger - 2
@Toxic Saiyan - 2
@Uchiha Ojii-San - 9
@Underworld Broker - 4
@Unlosing Ranger - 1
@Viole - 5
@Virus - 1
@Vivo Diez - 1
@Wild - 4
@WolfPrinceKouga - 10
@Worm Juice - 3
@Xadlin - 1
@xenos5 - 1
@Zeno - 1




*Games replaced (x1):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@~Mystic Serenade~ - 1
@A Optimistic - 4
@Cooler - 3
@Darth - 1
@Degaforce - 1
@Didi - 2
@Dragon D. Luffy - 2
@Emberguard - 1
@Evil C.C. - 1
@John Wayne - 1
@JoJo - 1
@Juan - 3
@Katsuargi - 1
@Kira Yagami - 3
@KisaitaParadise - 1
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 2
@Kyte - 1
@Lawrence777 - 1
@Lord Genome - 1
@Lord Melkor - 1
@Mabel Gleeful - 1
@Melodie - 1
@Mickey Mouse - 2
@Nevan - 1
@novaselinenever - 2
@Oddjutsu - 2
@Okosan - 2
@Owner Of A Lonely Heart - 1
@Platinum - 1
@poutanko - 2
@Seraphoenix - 1
@shade0180 - 1
@Shizune - 1
@Snowless - 1
@Stelios - 1
@stormrage - 1
@Uchiha Ojii-San - 1
@Wild - 1




*Games hosted (x3):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Aries - 10
@Dr. White - 1
@Dragon D. Luffy - 3
@is a - 3
@iwandesu - 1
@Kira Yagami - 2
@NO - 1
@novaselinenever - 2
@Platinum - 1
@RemChu - 1
@Shizune - 2
@Viole - 1
@WolfPrinceKouga - 1




*Games co-hosted (or Turbos/Dethy hosted) (x1):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Degaforce - 1
@Nataly - 1
@nfcnorth - 1
@Oreki - 1
@poutanko - 1




*MVPs (x2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@A Optimistic - 1
@Alwaysmind - 1
@Cooler - 5
@DeVision - 1
@Didi - 2
@Dr. White - 4
@dunya - 1
@is a - 1
@iwandesu - 3
@Karma - 1
@Katsuargi - 1
@Kira Yagami - 3
@Kitsune - 1
@Kvothe Kingkiller - 2
@Kyte - 1
@Lord Genome - 2
@Lord Melkor - 1
@Melodie - 1
@Mickey Mouse - 1
@Nanami - 1
@novaselinenever - 5
@Oddjutsu - 2
@Okosan - 5
@Platinum - 1
@poutanko - 5
@Samael - 1
@Santi - 2
@Shrike - 1
@Stelios - 1
@Uchiha Ojii-San - 1
@WolfPrinceKouga - 1




*Past MVPs (for medals):*


*Spoiler*: __ 




@hammer - 1
@Uchiha Ojii-San - 1
@Dragon D. Luffy - 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Just for fun, this is the ranking of points earned in 2019:

1- novaselinenever 28
2- Kira Yagami 25
3- Cooler 23
- poutanko 23
5- Okosan 22
6- Dragon D. Luffy 21
- is a 21
- Dr. White
9- Aries 19
- iwandesu 19

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> For past MVPs list:
> 
> Monogatari Mafia (2015)
> 
> Dragon D. Luffy - 1


Do they give point?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

novaselinenever said:


> Do they give point?



They don't give Mafia Points, but they count towards getting the MVP Medal (needs 3 MVPs).

If you know of any game from before 2019 where you got an MVP, post here and I'll add to that count.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Added MVPs in Shizune's WoW game as pointed out by @novaselinenever (Shizune had named them in his thread but nobody had linked to me before) and fixed a few other mistakes. So the top 10 I just posted had changed a little.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Added MVPs in Shizune's WoW game as pointed out by @novaselinenever (Shizune had named them in his thread but nobody had linked to me before) and fixed a few other mistakes. So the top 10 I just posted had changed a little.


The other game had Odd and WAD as MVP. Not sure if she named them but it was a small game and they basically solo'd as Mafia and won.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They don't give Mafia Points, but they count towards getting the MVP Medal (needs 3 MVPs).
> 
> If you know of any game from before 2019 where you got an MVP, post here and I'll add to that count.


Meh, I already qualify for the Medal lol.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 2, 2020)

The Boys had Melodie, Pou and Kvothe. Favorites had Dr. White.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Why do you only start telling me that stuff 30 minutes after I wrap up all the 2019 points, copy it to another place, create a new spreadsheet and start making changes to the whole thread's formatting? 

Any other games I need to know about before I open the 2019 spreadsheet again?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

novaselinenever said:


> The other game had Odd and WAD as MVP. Not sure if she named them but it was a small game and they basically solo'd as Mafia and won.



If Shizune didn't name them it doesn't count.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

novaselinenever said:


> The Boys had Melodie, Pou and Kvothe. Favorites had Dr. White.



Link plz.


----------



## novaselinenever (Jan 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Link plz.


Oh, they weren't directly named I think. Maybe this one might count though


iwandesu said:


> Actuslly scratch that
> They won because @Dr. White was a fucking genius of using their abilities


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Dude if I start awarding 2 points every time a host praises someone's performance in a conversation this is gonna be anarchy.

If @iwandesu, @Shizune and @is a confirm that stuff count as MVP I'm giving it otherwise I can't.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Dude if I start awarding 2 points every time a host praises someone's performance in a conversation this is gonna be anarchy.
> 
> If @iwandesu, @Shizune and @is a confirm that stuff count as MVP I'm giving it otherwise I can't.


Yeah white was likely mvp that game


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok I updated the Favs 9 MVP.

Also, I separated the 2019 points so the first page looks cleaner, and we can start fresh with a new score in 2020. The first post still shows how many points you have right now, but the second post only shows the points earned in 2020.

Finally, I created a Total MVPs List, which adds the MVPs from past years and the ones from the newest games. This makes it easier to see who is entitled to medals:

@Cooler
@Dr. White
@iwandesu
@Kira Yagami
@novaselinenever
@Okosan
@poutanko

You all can get MVP medals for free, if you want to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 2, 2020)

You listed me as having one mvp when i have two btw @Dragon D. Luffy.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You listed me as having one mvp when i have two btw @Dragon D. Luffy.



Something was missed when I was copying lists from a place to another. Will fix this later.


----------



## John Wayne (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe if there was a Least Valuable Player "award" people would be less motivated to be inactive so much or join games they don't really have the time for.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 21, 2020)

I wanna go ahead and purchase the godfather medal please?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 21, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I wanna go ahead and purchase the godfather medal please?


Done~

Since you only have 4 mafia points in the list, I'm taking 3 from here and 2 from CC. So you'll have 1 here and 10 in CC.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 21, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> Since you only have 4 mafia points in the list, I'm taking 3 from here and 2 from CC. So you'll have 1 here and 10 in CC.



thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 22, 2020)

@God would you mind posting the list of active players, replacements and MVPs (up to 3) for your alley game?


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2020)

1. Sassy (inactive)
2, Krory
3. Mina *Serial killer*
4. Worm Juice
5. Leeroy Jenkins *townie*
6. Joe Maya
7. TrogdorMan *townie*
8. Austin (inactive)
9. PocketGod *Governor *
10. Kitsune *Mafia Godfather*
11. GANDO *townie*
12. Karma *roleblocker *
13. Everlong *Mafia goon*
14. Stormrage (inactive) didi (replacement)
15. Fang *(mvp)*
16. El Hit *townie*
17. Lastier *townie*
18. Darth (inactive) hero (replacement)
19. Sequester
20. Jojo


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2020)

I know you haven't posted it here yet. But, this would be my third MVP selection. I would like to request the red mvp medal. Thank you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 26, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I know you haven't posted it here yet. But, this would be my third MVP selection. I would like to request the red mvp medal. Thank you.



@Azeruth


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 26, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I know you haven't posted it here yet. But, this would be my third MVP selection. I would like to request the red mvp medal. Thank you.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> @Azeruth


Done~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thanks!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 26, 2020)

Host: 

God

Players:

Krory
Mina
Worm Juice
Leeroy Jenkins
Joe Maya
TrogdorMan
PocketGod
Kitsune
GANDO
Karma
Everlong
Didi
Fang
El Hit
Lastier
Hero
Sequester
Jojo

Replacement:

Didi
Hero

MVP:

Fang


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 26, 2020)

Host: Dragon D. Luffy

Players:

John Wayne
Aries
Lord Melkor
Okosan
novaselinenever
nfcnorth
SinRaven
Jinri
God
Stelios
Alwaysmind
hammer
Cooler
Catamount
Dragomir
Kvothe Kingkiller
GANDO
Sigismund
Uchiha-Ojii-San
poutanko

Replacements: 

Uchiha Ojii-San

MVPs:

Kvothe Kingkiller
Uchiha Ojii-San
Sigismund


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2020)

so i had no idea I get points and can get an mvp medal  

can i get the blue mvp one? It says I got mvp 3 times, I think. I only recall 2 games where I got mvp tho


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 4, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> so i had no idea I get points and can get an mvp medal
> 
> can i get the blue mvp one? It says I got mvp 3 times, I think. I only recall 2 games where I got mvp tho


Looks like Alley Mafia - The God of Highschool, Platinum Invitation #5 and One Shot Mafia.

Also done~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2020)

nice thank you~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 4, 2020)

no @Kvothe Kingkiller you didn't get ya third one..

haha...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 12, 2020)

Game: One Piece X Dragon Ball Mafia
Host: @Aries


replacements:
Mickey Mouse
alwaysmind
kylo ren
lord genome
nfcnorth
Jinri

MVP's:
Aries still needs to narrow down to three


1: Marvel
2: Seraphoenix
3: Kvothe Kingkiller
4: Mickey Mouse
5: Edward Teach
6: Kylo Ren
7: DeVision
8: Cooler
9: Kira Yagami
10: Vivo Diez
11: ~Avant~
12: Jinri
13: Jinri
14: Lord Melkor
15: leeroy jenkins
16: Mitch
17: Hayumi
18: Uchiha Ojii San
19: charles101
20: Go D. Ussop
21: Mickey Mouse
22: OniKaido
23: Gianfi
24: PocketGod
25: Alwaysmind
26: Novaselinenever
27: Alwaysmind
28: John Wayne
29: Lord Genome
30: Samael
31: hammer
32: Sassy
33: kylo ren
34: nfcnorth
35: Owner of a Lonely Heart
36: Sigismund

modkills so they get no points:
Sassy
onikaido
go d. ussop

@Azeruth can you update our point totals here. You still have to get Arie's three mvp's for the game.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Game: One Piece X Dragon Ball Mafia
> Host: @Aries
> 
> replacements:
> ...



I'll work on it tomorrow so that Aries can have some time to take that MVP list down from 5 to 3 if possible.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 13, 2020)

Host: @Aries

Players:

Marvel
Seraphoenix
Kvothe Kingkiller
Mickey Mouse
Edward Teach
Kylo Ren
DeVision
Cooler
Kira Yagami
Vivo Diez
Jinri
Lord Melkor
Leeroy Jenkins
Mitch
Hayumi
Uchiha Ojii-San
charles101
Gianfi
PocketGod
Alwaysmind
Novaselinenever
John Wayne
Lord Genome
Samael
hammer
nfcnorth
Owner of a Lonely Heart
Sigismund

Replacements:

Mickey Mouse
Alwaysmind
Kylo Ren
nfcnorth
Jinri

MVPs:

Mickey Mouse
Uchiha Ojii-San
Sigismund

I believe the only differences I could find between Uchiha's list and mine are removing Lord Genome from Replacements (I couldn't find who he replaced) and ~Avant~ was modkilled so I removed him from the player list. If there's anything else I missed, please let me know.


----------



## Aries (Feb 13, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Host: @Aries
> 
> Players:
> 
> ...



Mickey mouse, rion and sigismund


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Host: @Fang

Players:

Didi
Leeroy Jenkins
mina
Sassy
GANDO
JoJo
God
Everlong
Lulu
El Hit
PocketGod
Karma
Seraphoenix
Alwaysmind
Cooler
Kira Yagami
Lord Melkor
Hayumi
Joe Maya
Kitsune
Stelios
Bolivian Alpaca
Jinri
Mickey Mouse
hammer
Juan
nfcnorth

Replacements:

None

MVPs:

Juan
Didi
Leeroy Jenkins

@Fang This is what I have for your game. Modkills for Sequester, Krory and Austin. I gave Juan the MVP slot because of your review, but if you want to change that or add others you can, up to 3 MVPs. I'll give it a few days if you want to change anything, otherwise I'll add this later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2020)

Primary MVP:

- @Juan 

Secondary MVPs:

- @Didi 
- @Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 6, 2020)

if you get another three mvps, could you select an different mvp icon?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> if you get another three mvps, could you select an different mvp icon?


No, it's limited to one MVP medal per person. The other MVPs don't have a points cap though so you can just keep earning points from it, unlike everything else that has a cap.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2020)

I would like to request the Scumhunter and non-hostile Mafia medals and the purple MVP one.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 11, 2020)

Dr. White said:


> I would like to request the Scumhunter and non-hostile Mafia medals and the purple MVP one.


Done~

Used 6 Mafia and 4 CC Points, so you have 15 Mafia and 4 CC left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 14, 2020)

Host : WolfPrinceKouga

*Players* :

Okosan
Cooler
Jinri
Karma
Lord Melkor
Alwaysmind
Seraphoenix
charles101
RemChu
Nataly
Samael
God
Lord Genome
Dragomir
Santi
Flower
Oddjutsu
Kira Yagami


*Replacements :
*
Karma
Jinri
charles101

*Most Valuable Players* :

@Karma 
@Flower 
@RemChu


@Azeruth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2020)

Host: @Okosan 

Players:

Oddjutsu
Flower
Dragomir
Lord Melkor
Samael
Nataly
Jinri
Cooler
RemChu
John Wayne

Replacements:

N/A

MVPs:

N/A

This is what I have for Pick Your Poison, Okosan. I removed Santi, WPK and Dr. White due to their modkills:



Okosan said:


> *A Slew of Modkills*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know if you wish to name any MVPs (up to 3 max) or if I'm missing anything~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2020)

Dethy Mafia

Host: Laix

Players:
Elistren
Dragon D Luffy
A Optimistic
Hero
SinRaven

MVP: Dragon D Luffy


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2020)

Laix said:


> Dethy Mafia
> 
> Host: Laix
> 
> ...



It says in the OP that Dethy games don't count for this unfortunately.


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2020)

Elistren said:


> It says in the OP that Dethy games don't count for this unfortunately.



and you let me look a clown for THIS long


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2020)

I've been negligent about posting my games in here, so I'm going to catch up on that now, starting with the game I hosted in 2019. From reading the OP I think my 2019 game should still count now, but please let me know if that's not the case.


*Spoiler*: _August 2019 - World of Warcraft: The Eastern Kingdoms_ 




*
Host:* Elistren
*MVPs:* @Melodie, @novaselinenever


*Spoiler*: _Player list_ 



1. Novaselinenever
2. Oddjutsu
3. Dr. White
4. Cooler
5. Juan
6. Leeroy Jenkins
7. Kvothe Kingkiller
8. A Optimistic
9. Lord Genome
10. is a / _Goobius Maximus_
11. Santi
12. Tiger
13. Shark Skin
14. Sworder
15. Wild
16. Melodie
17. Nevan
18. Ratchet
19. A I Z E N
20. Dragon D. Luffy
21. ~Mystic Serenade~
22. WolfPrinceKouga
23. Okosan
24. Oreki
25. Underworld Broker
26. Expo
27. Platinum
28. Kira Yagami
29. Degaforce
30. Didi
31. Katsuargi
32. John Wayne
33. Poutanko








*Spoiler*: _April 2020 - Mafiacraft_ 




*
Host: *Elistren
*MVP: *@SinRaven


*Spoiler*: _Player list_ 



*1.* Lord Genome
*2. *Okosan
*3.* Oddjutsu
*4. *A Optimistic
*5.* SinRaven
*6.* Nessos
*7.* Kvothe Kingkiller
*8.* WolfPrinceKouga
*9.* Melodie
*10.* Dragomir








*Spoiler*: _May 2020 - League of Legends 3_ 




*
Host: *Elistren
*MVPs: *@Lord Genome, @Nessos


*Spoiler*: _Player list_ 



*1.* WolfPrinceKouga
*2.* Nessos
*3. *SinRaven
*4.* Go D. Usopp
*5.* Oddjutsu
*6.* Ratchet
*7.* Okosan
*8.* Melodie
*9.* is a
*10. *Dragomir
*11. *Kvothe Kingkiller
*12. *Lord Genome
*13. *Santi
*14. *Dragon D. Luffy
*15. *Cooler
*16. *NoYouCantChangeNamesOnNF
*17.* Lord Melkor
*18.* ~Mystic Serenade~
*19. *tinky winky
*20.* Samael


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 24, 2020)

Elistren said:


> It says in the OP that Dethy games don't count for this unfortunately.



I don't know what OP you are reading, because it just says they are worth fewer points for the host and allow fewer MVPs.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jun 27, 2020)

When we are well over five months into 2020.


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2020)

Game: Manga Mashup V
Host: Laix
MVPs: Melodie and Iwandesu

Players:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Legend
2. Juan
3. Nessos
4. RemChu
5. Catamount
6. Platinum
8. SinRaven
9. WolfPrinceKouga
10. Kvothe
11. Dragon D. Luffy
12. Aries
13. nfcnorth
14. Shizune
15. Lord Genome
16. Lord Melkor
17. John Wayne
18. Sigismund
19. iwandesu
20. Samael
21. Worm Juice
22. Ryan
23. T-Pein
24. dunya
25. Melodie
26. Mystic Serenade
27. Go D. Usopp
28. JoJo
29. Ratchet
30. DeVision
31. Stelios
32. Atlantic Storm
33. Hero
34. A Optimistic
35. Mickey Mouse
36. Kira Yagami


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 12, 2020)

Are the points updated?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2020)

No aries needs to add his game and the person who was updating it for us retired from staff. If someone wants to transfer ownership of the thread to me I wouldn't mind being the one who keeps the points up to date as I'm here everyday and wouldn't mind taking on the endeavor if staff is okay with that.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

I want a big avatar where are my points


----------



## Nataly (Jul 17, 2020)

Laix said:


> I want a big avatar where are my points


I haven't seen this thread OP updated with the latest games and the points, perhaps it would be better to tag @Majin Lu and @Santí for the points update.
I checked your total points  and it seems you have 15 which is already enough for 1 month of big avatar, but if you get more (at least 2 more points to make it 17) you can request the avatar for 2 months.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 17, 2020)

Our moderator is lazy, time to hire an active, NON TOXIC, moderator.

so none.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 17, 2020)

@Karma has been doing an amazing job with keeping up with the points, hopefully he has the latest points update for the games


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I haven't seen this thread OP updated with the latest games and the points, perhaps it would be better to tag @Majin Lu and @Santí for the points update.
> I checked your total points  and it seems you have 15 which is already enough for 1 month of big avatar, but if you get more (at least 2 more points to make it 17) you can request the avatar for 2 months.



thank you!


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

15 points from 

then an additional 8 from this section:

Hosting
Dethyfia (1)
Manga Mashup V (3)

Playing
Marseille Mafia (1)
Darkshire Mafia (1)
MVP in Darkshire (2)

Hopefully @Santí can help a sis out


----------



## Santí (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh shit, it didn't even occur to me that I'm the one who has to manage this now.



I'll get to it in a bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2020)

Santí said:


> Oh shit, it didn't even occur to me that I'm the one who has to manage this now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get to it in a bit.



I think @God Of Shinobi offered to manage it? That might make it easier if he's still willing to help out


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 18, 2020)

I am willing to do so if people wanna give me power of the thread to do so. I just need the mod to transfer ownership of the thread to me so I can edit the original points post. If that is possible.


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2020)

Elistren said:


> I've been negligent about posting my games in here, so I'm going to catch up on that now, starting with the game I hosted in 2019. From reading the OP I think my 2019 game should still count now, but please let me know if that's not the case.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _August 2019 - World of Warcraft: The Eastern Kingdoms_



The points in this game were added here iirc.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Host:* Shizune
> 
> *Replacements:*
> 
> ...



I'll add points for the MVPs.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 19, 2020)

@Santí but it was such a good game, don't you think I deserve to be credited twice for it?


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2020)

Alright, points and MVP totals are updated to the best of my knowledge now.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 19, 2020)

u missed my points


----------



## Santí (Jul 19, 2020)

JoJo said:


> u missed my points



I miss you even more


----------



## JoJo (Jul 19, 2020)

Santí said:


> I miss you even more


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2020)

I would like an MVP medal

The games are Mexican Standoff 4 (the one that just ended), the Dethy that Laix hosted last month, and familyparka's Monogatari mafia (should be noted in the first post)

Give me the blue one.

@Santí


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2020)

@Santi : My number of MVPs says 20 which is definitely wrong when it comes to the tracking here+doesn't add up with my total number of points.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2020)

@Santí


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I would like an MVP medal
> 
> The games are Mexican Standoff 4 (the one that just ended), the Dethy that Laix hosted last month, and familyparka's Monogatari mafia (should be noted in the first post)
> 
> ...



I'll put the request in.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> @Santi : My number of MVPs says 20 which is definitely wrong when it comes to the tracking here+doesn't add up with my total number of points.



Yeah, I had to update this from mobile so I probably put it into the MVP field when I meant to add your points.


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2020)

Santí said:


> I'll put the request in



No wait, I have this power.

I didn't even know this


----------



## Nataly (Aug 3, 2020)

Santí said:


> No wait, I have this power.
> 
> I didn't even know this


----------



## Kira Yagami (Aug 3, 2020)

I've 4 mvps not 3 @Santí

Also can i get these got medals removed, dont know why i still have em, thanks


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> I've 4 mvps not 3 @Santí



Confirmed and updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh I want points.

Hmm I played in 4 games so far

Laix manga game
Aries alien mafia
Aries smash game
Aragorn time machine game


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 17, 2020)

Game over : 

Host : @Aragorn

Winner : Town and Jester win

Sign up list : 17 players
@Laix
@T-Pein™
@Okosan
@OniKaido
@Oddjutsu
@Ishmael
@Natalija
@Cooler
@Flower
@Aries
@Platinum
@Lord Genome
@Lord Melkor
@Scumdesu
@RayanOO
@Kvothe Kingkiller
@Hayumi

sub used :
@Sigismund
@tinky winky

Overall MVP :  @Kvothe Kingkiller , @Flower , @Aries 

Mafia MVP : @Hayumi


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 17, 2020)

Lol Aries MVP,
I guess I gave him an assist...
No one saw that one coming.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 17, 2020)

Haven’t been mentioned here in a while


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 18, 2020)

Aries getting MVP as a fool is too perfect.


----------



## Flower (Aug 19, 2020)

Think I should have 5 points now, can I request the Scumhunter Medal or how does this work?


----------



## Flower (Aug 21, 2020)

Flower said:


> Think I should have 5 points now, can I request the Scumhunter Medal or how does this work?


Probably need to tag @Santí .


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Flower said:


> Probably need to tag @Santí .



I think you need 3 MVP awards for that.

EDIT: Nope. You need 5 points. You probably have them. XD


----------



## Flower (Aug 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think you need 3 MVP awards for that.
> 
> EDIT: Nope. You need 5 points. You probably have them. XD


Yeah, I should have.
3 Points from Get Good 2 (1 participation, 2 MVP points).
1 Point from Pick your Poison.
1 Point from Favourites.
3 Points from Dystopian Faction War (1 participation, 2 MVP points).
1 Point from Get Good 3.

So I have 9 points now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 24, 2020)

@Santí

Game : Get Good 3



*Host* : WolfPrinceKiba

*Players* :

1. Flower
2. Alwaysmind
3. Elistren
4. Lord Genome
5. is a
6. SinRaven
7. Cooler
8. Ratchet
9. Nevan Replaced by DDL
10. Ishmael
11. Aragorn
12. Nataly
13. Shion
14. John Wayne
15. Denim Replaced by Lord Melkor
16. Melodie
17. RemChu

*Replacements* :

Dragon D Luffy
Lord Melkor


*Most Valuable Players :
*
@is a
@Melodie


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm not keeping track that much but does the MVP counter gets refreshed to 0 after I redeem a medal? I redeemed one a while ago and it shows I have 3 mvp still so I don't know if I have 3 mvp again or those are the old ones where I redeemed it


----------



## Flower (Sep 13, 2020)

Host: @Cypher (Flower).

Players:

@Laix 
@Cooler 
@tinky winky
@T-Pein™ 
@Kvothe Kingkiller 
@Hayumi
@Go D. Usopp
@Natalija 
@RemChu
@Gianfi 
@Scumdesu 
@Alwaysmind 

Subs used:

@Flame 

MVPs:

Town: @RemChu 
Mafia: @T-Pein™ 
Indie: @Hayumi 



@Santí


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2020)

Requesting MVP medal (colour, random).

MVPs for:

Get Good 2.
Time Machine Game.
Members Mafia.

@Santi .


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Requesting MVP medal (colour, random).
> 
> MVPs for:
> 
> ...


@Santí .


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2020)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> I'm not keeping track that much but does the MVP counter gets refreshed to 0 after I redeem a medal? I redeemed one a while ago and it shows I have 3 mvp still so I don't know if I have 3 mvp again or those are the old ones where I redeemed it



The counter doesn't function as a point system, so they're not consumed. They're more like a minimum requirement.



Cypher said:


> @Santí .



On it.


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2020)

I think you need to update my points @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2020)

Hero said:


> I think you need to update my points @Dragon D. Luffy



I think you need to ask a mod for that


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2020)

@Santí SIR. GET IN HERE


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 13, 2020)

*Game: *

*Host:*

DDL
*
Players:*

Emberguard
Gianfi
Alibaba Saluja
Underworld Broker
SinRaven
Laix
Scumdesu
Cooler
Alwaysmind
Ratchet
Nessos
Flame
Sigismund
Nanook
is a
John Wayne
Hero
Denim
Atlantic Storm
Drumpf's Little Bitch
Poor Party Nitty
Dragon D Xebec
sprityo
Lord Melkor
Go D. Usopp
Hayumi
Worm Juice
Aries
A. Waltz
Natalija

*Replacements:*

Nessos
A. Waltz
sprityo
Hero
Alibaba Saluja

*MVPs:*

Alibaba Saluja
Emberguard
Pool Party Nitty


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2020)

Got cut cause I wanted to leave my sub a chance. Damn. XD


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 22, 2020)

I need my points. I gotta go tally them up.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 8, 2020)

I guess I will have to manually go grab this information and post it myself since no games being played in the last couple months have been posted so people can collect their points.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 6, 2021)

@Iwandesu  I need my points added for following games:

3 Points (MVP and being in game)

1 point

1 point

1 point

1 point

1point 

8 points total.  only the top point counts for this year. 

The rest were from last year.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 15, 2021)

i dont keep track of this but can i know how much points i have?


----------



## Santí -- The Comeback (Mar 11, 2021)

This list has been updated as of 

Since I'm back from my break, I'll also be updating this points list again. If you have hosted any games here between the dates of Jan 12th - March 1st and would like for those points to be added all you need to do is link the game in a post here, your player list, replacers, and MVPs.

*DISCLAIMER: *due to the current software migration, some Prizes may not be available as of the moment. Depending on what Mbxx's plans for the forum are, the prizes may need a tweak to accommodate the circumstances.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 9, 2021)

@Aries @Platinum post your list, and name your mvps so we can get our points.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 9, 2021)

@Santí in light of 2020-2021, i would like the Non Hostile Indie icon plz

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Aries @Platinum post your list, and name your mvps so we can get our points.



still awaiting this kind sirs...


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2021)

w8 i shud have fk tonnes of points by now no?

i hosted 1 game, got MVP in 3, and played like almost every game since aries super smash game

give me scumhunter, godfather and red MVP medals  

who do i ask lmao


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2021)

that's cap.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> that's cap.


stfu lol its pure fax


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> stfu lol its pure fax


cappin the sequel haha


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2021)

@Santí 

Favs 11 MVPs for me are @OniKaido @Lord Tentei @Xadlin 

I'll see who Aries wants.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2021)

Platinum said:


> @Santí
> 
> Favs 11 MVPs for me are @OniKaido @Lord Tentei @Xadlin
> 
> I'll see who Aries wants.


where is me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2021)

@Santí  can I go ahead and get a faves MVP medal after @Aries post his picks?


----------



## Aries (Aug 20, 2021)

Platinum said:


> @Santí
> 
> Favs 11 MVPs for me are @OniKaido @Lord Tentei @Xadlin
> 
> I'll see who Aries wants.



Same picks as plat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Santí  can I go ahead and get a faves MVP medal after @Aries post his picks?





Aries said:


> Same picks as plat



yeah, so can I get my faves mvp medal when ya get a chance and four points.


----------



## Santí (Aug 20, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> w8 i shud have fk tonnes of points by now no?
> 
> i hosted 1 game, got MVP in 3, and played like almost every game since aries super smash game
> 
> ...


If you hosted a game: you're responsible for posting them here.

I need 3 things in order to add any points:
-The name/link of the game
-List of MVPs
-List of replacements

As long as I always get these three things, no one should ever miss any points.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2021)

still waiting on my stuff.

thanks.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 29, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> still waiting on my stuff.
> 
> thanks.


The medal request is done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2021)

Santí said:


> If you hosted a game: you're responsible for posting them here.
> 
> I need 3 things in order to add any points:
> -The name/link of the game
> ...


yes 
- i hosted night errant game
- mvp in nitty's woman in fiction, kues IE 6 or 7 idr, and one more game i need to look but im lazy af
- what replacement?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 29, 2021)

oh u mean for the games i hosted

- knight erant
- MVP is the SK @Lord Melkor 
- i dont remmeber the subs i think we had 1 tho oni subbing for hayumi or smthing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Sep 3, 2021)

Suggestion: There should be a medal for player of year, if there's one for Favorites.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Suggestion: There should be a medal for player of year, if there's one for Favorites.




It makes sense. We've had the Mafiawards for a decade now. I'm not sure why I haven't had the idea yet to integrate it into our prize cafe.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Solar (Sep 7, 2021)

Santí said:


> It makes sense. We've had the Mafiawards for decades now and it greatly predates our prize cafe. I'm not sure why I haven't had the idea yet to integrate them.


This is my good idea for the year. My bosses are going to hate me for wasting it here.


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 19, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Scumhunter


Can I purchase this medal? points is showing 4 but i should have 5 from this last game - MVP. Participation and replacement plus another 2 from Bleach and Holy Trinity games.


----------



## Santí (Sep 19, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> Can I purchase this medal? points is showing 4 but i should have 5 from this last game - MVP. Participation and replacement plus another 2 from Bleach and Holy Trinity games.




I'm gonna have to start being a bit of a hard ass here, so bear with me.



Santí said:


> I need 3 things in order to add any points:
> -The name/link of the game
> -List of MVPs
> -List of replacements



Basically, I need this every time a game ends. I'm going to stress this here because I want to avoid a situation where certain individuals are getting points for games while others simultaneously aren't for the same game. It would much further compromise the accuracy of the list.

EIther everyone in the game gets their points, or nobody gets their points.

Ideally, hosts get in the habit of posting here with this information every time their games end. I sometimes do it when I'm in the game and was able to gather the information myself midplay, but most of the time it's just not going to be realistic for me to do this for every game that gets hosted, regardless of whether I'm playing or not.

So, as soon as I get those 3 things for any of the games you mentioned (you can ask the hosts for help getting it), you and everyone else will get their points, and then I'll allow your purchase.

Hope that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 20, 2021)

Santí said:


> I'm gonna have to start being a bit of a hard ass here, so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*POKEMON DIAMOND AND PEARL*

*HST6*

*BLEACH *

i think this is all the info you need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 21, 2021)

@Santí my bad not sure if you got mvps from the other 2 games
HST6


----------



## Santí (Sep 21, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> @Santí my bad not sure if you got mvps from the other 2 games
> HST6


Cool. I already gave you the medal ahead because I won't be able to update the list until later.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> yeah, so can I get my faves mvp medal when ya get a chance and four points.


Same here ! I dont recall getting anything @Rinoa @Dragon D. Luffy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 19, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Same here ! I dont recall getting anything @Rinoa @Dragon D. Luffy



I'm not staff.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Same here ! I dont recall getting anything @Rinoa @Dragon D. Luffy


I can award the medal but after section mods confirm to me if you guys are eligible, also regarding mafia points @Santí is the one on it.
@Shrike @Iwandesu

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 19, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Same here ! I dont recall getting anything @Rinoa @Dragon D. Luffy


Please tag the host/s of whichever games are in question and after they confirm it, we can add the medal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Oct 19, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Same here ! I dont recall getting anything @Rinoa @Dragon D. Luffy


Link the games and posts which are proof for this here. This way Santi can check and give you the medal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Platinum said:


> @Santí
> 
> Favs 11 MVPs for me are @OniKaido @Lord Tentei @Xadlin
> 
> I'll see who Aries wants.





Aries said:


> Same picks as plat




Cant Find the post in question but here.


As for the Digimon game:

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Also the bleach game I subbed in 3 times, and Subbed in twice for the Digimon game.

And of course I hosted two Pokemon games.

Not sure if those count for points tbh.


----------



## Flower (Oct 19, 2021)

~Flow~ said:


> Also the bleach game I subbed in 3 times, and Subbed in twice for the Digimon game.
> 
> And of course I hosted two Pokemon games.
> 
> Not sure if those countfor points tbh.


You get points for that, but the list hasn't been updated in ages.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Im not sure how many points total I got tbh lmao.


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Where do I get other tags btw, other than the mafia ones


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 19, 2021)

I probably have enough points by now to get all 4 of the Mafia medals that cost 5 points each.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Oct 19, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> I probably have enough points by now to get all 4 of the Mafia medals that cost 5 points each.


Dew it then


----------



## Solar (Oct 19, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Suggestion: There should be a medal for player of year, if there's one for Favorites.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 19, 2021)

Tiffany said:


>


no. I got robbed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Please tag the host/s of whichever games are in question and after they confirm it, we can add the medal.


This


----------



## Solar (Oct 20, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> no. I got robbed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 3, 2022)

Am requesting my MVP Medal please (probably @Shrike?)

Games:
1 - 
2 - 
3 - *

*(No confirmation from @Hidden, but I believe he can confirm it here if need be)

Tyvm. As for colour, Red please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 3, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Am requesting my MVP Medal please (probably @Shrike?)
> 
> Games:
> 1 -
> ...


Can you please link to the posts where the hosts proclaimed the MVPs? Thanks!


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 3, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Can you please link to the posts where the hosts proclaimed the MVPs? Thanks!


The first two should link to those posts, and yeah Hidden will just need to confirm for the last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 3, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> The first two should link to those posts, and yeah Hidden will just need to confirm for the last.


Gotcha, soz, on phone. It will be done, please give me a bit to finish work!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 3, 2022)

@Ratchet your medal is ready. Cheers bruv.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hidden (Feb 4, 2022)

Ratchet said:


> Am requesting my MVP Medal please (probably @Shrike?)
> 
> Games:
> 1 -
> ...


Yeah it looks like you don't need me to confirm it anymore but I'm giving MVP to Ratchet for Mafia and Ultra for town

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Solar (Feb 7, 2022)

Where is my Player of the Year medal, @Shrike ?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Where is my Player of the Year medal, @Shrike ?


Do we have that? I am not good with prizes, I'll dig it out.


----------



## Solar (Feb 7, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Do we have that? I am not good with prizes, I'll dig it out.


We don't. Everyone said it was a good idea and never implemented it. Don't be a mbxx now.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> We don't. Everyone said it was a good idea and never implemented it. Don't be a mbxx now.


I never cared about prizes as a member so never got into it as a mod, focused on other things. Yeah sure we can work on it. Just need to talk to gfx people and the admins.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Feb 7, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I never cared about prizes as a member so never got into it as a mod, focused on other things. Yeah sure we can work on it. Just need to talk to gfx people and the admins.


I care because I need to soothe my ego because the MVP medal continues to elude me.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I care because I need to soothe my ego because the MVP medal continues to elude me.


You got lots of MVPs, what


----------



## Solar (Feb 7, 2022)

Shrike said:


> You got lots of MVPs, what


I've only 2.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello,

Please credit @charles101 and @only for their MVP points for this game:

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 21, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> I've only 2.


this is why I say I was robbed.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Solar (Mar 21, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> this is why I say I was robbed.


My head hurts too much to retort.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Same here ! I dont recall getting anything @Rinoa @Dragon D. Luffy





Platinum said:


> @Santí
> 
> Favs 11 MVPs for me are @OniKaido @Lord Tentei @Xadlin
> 
> I'll see who Aries wants.





Aries said:


> Same picks as plat





~Flow~ said:


> Cant Find the post in question but here.
> 
> 
> As for the Digimon game:


I think this got missed , i am not the one keeping up with mafia points and section staff needs to confirm if you guys are eligible but it seems you are for the MVP - Favorites medal. I can award you that one.
@Shrike @Santi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2022)

^ @Santí


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> I think this got missed , i am not the one keeping up with mafia points and section staff needs to confirm if you guys are eligible but it seems you are for the MVP - Favorites medal. I can award you that one.
> @Shrike @Santi


Santi has the points, but you can award the Favorites MVP medals if they ask nicely.

Like this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Santi has the points, but you can award the Favorites MVP medals if they ask nicely.
> 
> Like this


ahah @~Flow~ and @Xadlin are the ones who still don’t have the medal yet.     Need to know if they want it so i can award them. Lord Tentei already has it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2022)

^ @~Flow~  tag didn’t worked at first.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 23, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> ahah @~Flow~ and @Xadlin are the ones who still don’t have the medal yet.     Need to know if they want it so i can award them. Lord Tentei already has it.


Sure ^^, thanks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Xadlin (Mar 28, 2022)

you deserve it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 30, 2022)

@Platinum can we get your mvps and points for the horror game from last year?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 30, 2022)

@Ekkologix post ya stuff here so we can get our points.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 22, 2022)

Scum of the section, we have new medals and what not added. Check the OP so you know you can request those medals and stuff. Long live and all.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 22, 2022)

And please, thank the blessed @Rinoa on all the help she offers. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 22, 2022)

Thank you Shrike, Rinoa.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shrike (Jul 22, 2022)

I will also work with all of you, especially @Kvothe Kingkiller on updating a LOT of the stuff you see regarding info and points soon. But let's wait until Favorites are done and we'll talk more.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Platinum can we get your mvps and points for the horror game from last year?





Lord Tentei said:


> @Ekkologix post ya stuff here so we can get our points.


status check you whores. @Platinum @Ekkologix


----------



## Santí (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> status check you whores. @Platinum @Ekkologix


On hold until further notice.

Gomen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 3, 2022)

Santí said:


> On hold until further notice.
> 
> Gomen


why? this wouldn't be retroactive as these games are two years old damn near. Just wanted to collect eventually.


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2022)

I'll take the green MVO badge, @Shrike @Santí @Rinoa 



Kue said:


> ​
> 
> Okosan needed to pick Shrike to prevent a roleblock as commutes have the highest priority (unless blocked by the doctor). Okosan did not pick the right target so it is over.
> 
> ...





Hidden said:


> Yeah I was going to do it with my analysis, but I can just do it right now tbh. I don't think they're going to surprise anyone though lmao
> 
> *Scum MVP:* @Cooler
> I don't think any of the scum this game played horrible barring the unfortunate accidental bussing of Kue, but Cooler held it together through 7 days and managed to survive a pool of poe that was very difficult to survive imo. Overall just a solid performance and exciting to watch the game get to a final three.
> ...





Flower said:


> *MVPs:
> 
> @Lalisa
> @Ratchet
> @Ultra & @RemChu .*​


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 9, 2022)

@Lalisa  this one right ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> @Lalisa  this one right ?


Yes! My favorite color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 9, 2022)

Lalisa said:


> Yes! My favorite color.


It’s yours now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 9, 2022)

status check again on points.


----------



## Hero (Oct 9, 2022)

Damn I might need to play more games to get points. I forgot that mafia opened up more avenues for luxury


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Mafia Medals*
> 
> - *Scumhunter* - 5 CC points
> - *Godfather* - 5 CC points
> ...



hi @Shrike @Rinoa

can i get scumhunter, favorites mvp and the red mafia mvp medal

i believe i have the points for all


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 10, 2022)

how much cc points do i have lol

ive played in almost every game since august 2020, and hosted 3 games

can i get godfather as well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm still waiting on points myself so good luck.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 10, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> status check again on points.





Ekkologix said:


> how much cc points do i have lol
> 
> ive played in almost every game since august 2020, and hosted 3 games
> 
> can i get godfather as well





Lord Tentei said:


> I'm still waiting on points myself so good luck.


Hi guys, sorry for the wait. The mod shift made this messy but dw, you'll get a response in detail in a few days tops. Working on it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 10, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> hi @Shrike @Rinoa
> 
> can i get scumhunter, favorites mvp and the red mafia mvp medal
> 
> i believe i have the points for all


Ekko as we have indicated in the medals for the mpv favorites you must have won mvp in one of the Favorites games and for the medal mvp you need to have won mvp in at least 3 games.

For that you have to ask the hosts to post here or link the games - posts in which you were elected by them.


The scumhunter you can buy with points.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 10, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Please tag the host/s of whichever games are in question and after they confirm it, we can add the medal.





Santí said:


> If you hosted a game: you're responsible for posting them here.
> 
> I need 3 things in order to add any points:
> -The name/link of the game
> ...


Pretty much what Santi and Shrike say here.


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the wait. The mod shift made this messy but dw, you'll get a response in detail in a few days tops. Working on it.





Rinoa said:


> Ekko as we have indicated in the medals for the mpv favorites you must have won mvp in one of the Favorites games and for the medal mvp you need to have won mvp in at least 3 games.
> 
> For that you have to ask the hosts to post here or link the games - posts in which you were elected by them.
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe I have all the requirements. I'll put them here in one post so its easier for you guys to find lol: 

1. Three MVPs. btw some hosts mentioned giving me MVP but had not made an official statement with it. I have only included the official ones so you can reference them. The first one is a Favorites Game MVP.
- 
- 
- 

2. Points - need 10 points for 2 medals:
> Two games I hosted = 2 *3 = 6 points
- 
- 

> Four most recent games I played in (excluding favs) = 4*1 = 4 points
- 
- 
- 
- 


let me know if I am missing anything. ty ty ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2022)

If needed for the games I hosted @Santí 

1. Knight Errant - 
- MVPs = @Lord Melkor 
- Subs = 
@Ultra subbed in for @Iwandesu 
@Milf Hunter Aemond subbed in for @Hayumi 

2. Arcane - - 
- MVPs = @Kvothe Kingkiller @Yo Tan Wa @Natalija 
- Subs =
@DeVision subbed in for @Crugyr
@Lord Genome subbed in for @Milf Hunter Aemond 
@Lord Melkor subbed in for @Hayumi 
@A I Z E N subbed in for @tinky winky 
@Vanya subbed in for @A I Z E N

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 11, 2022)

I can do these lists for all future games in this site if needed for all hosts

its time to revive this section

make me mafia section mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 11, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> I can do these lists for all future games in this site if needed for all hosts
> 
> its time to revive this section
> 
> make me mafia section mod


I'll fight you for modship in a Hell in a Cell right now.

@Santí book it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 11, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> @Santí book it.


Booking my front row ticket seat? Yeah, ofc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> Yes, I believe I have all the requirements. I'll put them here in one post so its easier for you guys to find lol:
> 
> 1. Three MVPs. btw some hosts mentioned giving me MVP but had not made an official statement with it. I have only included the official ones so you can reference them. The first one is a Favorites Game MVP.
> -
> ...


Medals are done.

When update the points @Shrike you and Kvo need to remove 5 CC mafia points that Ekko spent in the scumhunter medal

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Medals are done.
> 
> When update the points @Shrike you and Kvo need to remove 5 CC mafia points that Ekko spent in the scumhunter medal


ty lol

internet points


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> I'll fight you for modship in a Hell in a Cell right now.
> 
> @Santí book it.


mod has to be an active player in the section

aka kono ore da


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2022)

Santí said:


> Booking my front row ticket seat? Yeah, ofc.


I'm proud of you wanting to watch me stomp out @Ekkologix before exiting the cage.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tentei said:


> Status checkaroo.


@Kvothe Kingkiller is going to help regarding update the mafia points but you guys need to have patience since they need to pick up where @Santí  left it with u guys and work from there. Probably Kvo is going to rework a bit in the presentation and a new thread too along with @Shrike.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 11, 2022)

@Gogeta place ya mvps here and whatnot so we can collect our points.

thanks buddy.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2022)

What is the E in DCEU? 

extended ? @Aries


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2022)

Magic said:


> What is the E in DCEU?
> 
> extended ? @Aries


Expanded


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 12, 2022)

Ay yo @Rinoa


Can you give all the good people in the player list, bar the modkilled ones, their well earned points?
I think you should give Solar another point too for playing THEN replacing another member, but not sure the process on that

As for MVPs,

@Lord Melkor
@Alwaysmind
@Ratchet

Tell me if i've missed out on anything, and thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

